# do pigeons eat their own feet?



## double d (Jan 21, 2003)

me and my friend are having a bet because he said that when pigeons get hungry they eat their own feet and i said he was an idiot- does anyone know the answer or where i could find the answer?


----------



## Feefo (Feb 8, 2002)

Good afternoon Double D,

Pigeons feet become entagled in thread and fishing line, the line tightens and the circulation to their toes is cut off after a long and painful period. This makes the toes fall off, and it is why you see so many pigeons hobbling around on mutilated feet. So no, they don't eat them, they lose them as a result of human carelessness and indiference.

Cynthia

------------------
_All beings are fond of themselves, they like pleasure, they hate pain, they shun destruction, they like life and want to live long. To all, life is dear; hence their life should be protected.

-Mahavira_


----------



## double d (Jan 21, 2003)

thankyou very much- i am going to get drunk tonight on the drinks that i hvae now won off him!!


----------



## york (Jun 26, 2002)

uggh...


----------

